# grissom and lady



## milleradah (Jun 17, 2008)

*grissom + lady= baby*

hello everyone it has been a long time since i have posted on here....well now my babies are trying to have some babies. they had there first clutch about 3 months ago with no luck she laid 4 and none were fertile. 

so now we are working on the second and things are going a lot better for them. she is now letting him in to help, she never would before. we have 6 eggs this time and one is very fertile at this point. i can see the heart beat of the chic. this has to be one of the first eggs that was laid she laid the first one on the first of may the others at this point look to have nothing so far. but 4 days ago so did this one.....i am amazed at how in 4 days there is a heart beat already soooo cool. hope to get some pics soon i know how everyone loves them.


----------



## milleradah (Jun 17, 2008)

the air cell is now tilted and i can see a pip mark ...so i should have a baby soon


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...congratulations!! The candled egg should look something like this. 
------------------








---------------------------








------------------------------


----------



## milleradah (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks for the pics they are great!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats.  Can't wait to see more photos!


----------



## milleradah (Jun 17, 2008)

should i be getting worried baby has still not hatched it has moved into the air cell...i can hear it and can hear it tap. nothing has changed on the out side of the eag just the first pip mark.


----------



## milleradah (Jun 17, 2008)

wooohoooo we got a baby and he/she is doing good....and i got pics..


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on the baby  Where are the other eggs?


----------



## milleradah (Jun 17, 2008)

thank you!! i had to take them out tonight one of them got cracked open in with her and she had them pushed over to the side. none of them were fertile so i am guessing she was done with them


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!! The baby looks great.

Susanne


----------



## milleradah (Jun 17, 2008)

checked baby and we are at 5g today....


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Great!! By tommorow it should be approx 10 grams. They will multiply daily (day # _times_ hatch weight) the first week or so. They grow soooo fast.

Susanne


----------



## milleradah (Jun 17, 2008)

well we did not make it too 10 but baby is 8g so far and mom and dad are doing good


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

That is great! 

This will give you (3 gram gain) a basis to calculate as it grows for this particular pair. Daily gram gain should increase a little as it gets older.

Congrats again...and soon when they are bigger some pix's.

Susanne


----------

